# How long will a 1.8kg campingaz last/



## 114624 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there,

i'm about to embark on a 2 1/2 week trip in a VW camper 

I have a full 1.8kg Campingaz cylinder attached to a two ring stove. If I use it for the odd breakfast and lunch and then most dinners approximately how long could I expect it to last?

And if I did need to get a new one is this easy to do in France and Northern Italy? Is there anything I need to know about connection differences and / or refilling?

Many thanks for all your help.

James


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

If you are only running the stove, it should easily last. 

Camping Gaz is commonly available throughout europe, in France it is stocked in large supermarkets even.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Giddsy and welcome to MHF.

You can't refill your Camping Gaz cylinder but you will be able to exchange it.
Camping accessory shops will do them and, in season, so will most big super- and hyper-markets. They are not cheap however and prices do vary.

G


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Giddsy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i'm about to embark on a 2 1/2 week trip in a VW camper
> 
> ...


Welcome James,

Is that a 907 or 904 Camping Gaz cylinder you have there?

We use 907's and don't use gas for the fridge. Up to recently they lasted 10 nights regular as clockwork. Then I showed Mrs SDA that when on hook up you can switch water heating to 240V and I think we'll now use less gas. Unfortunately since then we've only been out 4 nights so I can't say for definite.

Frank (aka Sallytrafic, who's currently wandering somewhere left of Glasgow) seems to be able to get several millennia out of a 907 but personally I think Mrs Frank swaps them out when he's not looking :twisted:

SDA


----------

